# [SOLVED] iPhone 4 Warranty



## iRobinson (Jul 21, 2010)

My iPhone 4 has a broken sleep/wake button and I still have a 1 year warranty. However I was planning on trying out the iOS 7 beta. Will this void the warranty if I update it. I really don't have time right now to send it in for repair.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: iPhone 4 Warranty*

The only thing that will VOID the warranty is the following:

Opening the device up
Water damage
Self inflicted damage
Jailbreaking


----------

